# Seating Opinions



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I figured this is a good place to get opinions as everyone seems to have one!

Currently I have an offset console with a cooler seat in front, putting one passenger to my side and one in front of the offset console. 
I am looking to re-arrange my layout to put both passengers centered and next to each other on front of the console (think lodge style seating).

65qt cooler with cushion (anyone sell a backrest)
65qt cooler with 2 swivel seats

Any others worthy ideas I am missing? Would like whatever it is to be removable.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I went through a bunch of different configurations for two passengers, finally settling on a 52qt rtic ultralight and a backrest/grab bar that a friend made. It’s attached with Kennedy tie downs so I can remove it when it’s just me or one passenger, which was important as I really like the open cockpit and usually only fish with one other person.

Here’s a picture without the cushion and backrest.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a 65qt Artic with two Tempress seats side by side on quick release blocks. It works very well for my skiff and is a comfortable ride.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> finally settling on a 52qt rtic ultralight and a backrest/grab bar that a friend made.
> 
> View attachment 175248


I like that, how’s the width for 2 adults to both sit on? I do sometimes make longer runs and would prefer no one hanging off the side.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

BrownDog said:


> I like that, how’s the width for 2 adults to both sit on? I do sometimes make longer runs and would prefer no one hanging off the side.


Definitely a shared seat with a little overhang, but I can easily walk around the cooler without sidestepping it. I don’t make long runs so the trade off was well worth it. 

I also have two Tempress seats mounted to a sheet of starboard, with two 1/2” bolt holes in the middle I can attach to the cooler, but I dont use it that often. Clients don’t seem to mind the shared seat as long as I can show them a good time.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

@mosquitolaGOON thank you, gave me a few good ideas


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I always thought these were cool:









Orion HandiBak


Jackson Kayak - Kayaks, Coolers, Kennels - Outdoor To The Core




store.jacksonadventures.com


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

That Hannibal is very cool! Does anyone make a similar backrest for Yeti? I'd love to buy an Orion but my wife says NO MORE COOLERS


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I went through a bunch of different configurations for two passengers, finally settling on a 52qt rtic ultralight and a backrest/grab bar that a friend made. It’s attached with Kennedy tie downs so I can remove it when it’s just me or one passenger, which was important as I really like the open cockpit and usually only fish with one other person.
> 
> Here’s a picture without the cushion and backrest.
> 
> View attachment 175248


The bulls that get on my boat would rip that whole shit off before I got ten feet from the ramp.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The bulls that get on my boat would rip that whole shit off before I got ten feet from the ramp.


I cut the core out and reinforced it with a 6”x6” phenolic embed and re-glassed the floor with epoxy before installing the Kennedy tie downs. I had an uncoordinated 300# dude last week that load tested it a couple times and it held up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I cut the core out and reinforced it with a 6”x6” phenolic embed and re-glassed the floor with epoxy before installing the Kennedy tie downs. I had an uncoordinated 300# dude last week that load tested it a couple times and it held up.


They will test it out for sure. Impressive!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

SS06 said:


> That Hannibal is very cool! Does anyone make a similar backrest for Yeti? I'd love to buy an Orion but my wife says NO MORE COOLERS


Cooler Leaning Post - YETI Tundra 35 | Boat Outfitters


----------

